# Threaded stud for bow and stern lifting/towing eye on a Boston Whaler



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

I am trying to find a threaded stud that connects the stern lifting/towing eyes together. It's for a 16'7" Boston Whaler. The bolt is 7 1/2 inches long and threaded on both ends. Pics are included. I checked the internet and can only find the actual lifting eyes but not the bolt itself. I checked Lowes online but couldn't find anything.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

ClemsonTiger11 said:


> I am trying to find a threaded stud that connects the stern lifting/towing eyes together. It's for a 16'7" Boston Whaler. The bolt is 7 1/2 inches long and threaded on both ends. Pics are included. I checked the internet and can only find the actual lifting eyes but not the bolt itself. I checked Lowes online but couldn't find anything.


Damn, still no luck?

Lowes online is *horrible*. I would go in person to Lowe's, Home Depot, or (even better), Pensacola Hardware. PH will fix you up.

Have you tried any marine stores in the area (Posners, Wills, etc.)?

It will be a pain in your ass, but you will never have to fix it again.


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

Maybe Fastenal would have something in stainless.... I usually go there for odd pieces.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

On Monday, try Meredith Lumber in Midway. Talk to Daniel Meredith, 934-3355. 

As mentioned above, Pensacola Hardware will probably have what you are looking for too.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Get a length of allthread and cut it to length. You're not going to find a threaded stud like the one you have.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/ww...tt=7+1/2"+double+threaded+stud&N=0&sst=subset


http://www.google.com/search?source...tainless+steel+7+1/2"+stud+with+threaded+ends


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

we have several bolt and screw type businesses here that can make you a threaded rod like that, i'm sure there are some down there as well.

i have found a lot of oem stuff at greatlakeskipper.com.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Bosun Supply ....Their stuff is all 316 stainless.

http://www.bosunsupplies.com/products2.cfm?product=S0319


----------

